# Links to some amazing insect macro photography



## twolfe (Oct 28, 2012)

I know we have a few excellent macro photographers on the forum, but I thought I'd share a couple of links to some other insect macro work that I admire.

Slovakian photographer Ondrej Pakan does some really nice work with insects with water droplets on them. I'm not sure how much if his work is done outdoors with natural dew/rain and how much is done in a studio. If he is doing a lot of work outdoors, then he has a great technique for blurring the backgrounds.

http://500px.com/search?page=1&amp;q=Ondrej+Pakan++insect&amp;type=photos&amp;utf8=%E2%9C%93

http://500px.com/biker11 (Use this link if the first one doesn't work. This includes some images that are not insects.)

I also love the work of Polish born photographer Igor Siwanowicz (now lives in Germany with his wife and cat). He has been mentioned on this site in the past several times. (I even mentioned him in my welcome thread). Still, I thought it was worth another mention since we have some new members. He makes beautiful portrait images of insects and other critters and also does microscopy and digital art. Many of his photos are taken in an indoor studio. I've never seen a photo of his indoor set up, but there are a couple of images of him shooting outdoors. 

Here's a link to some of his insect images. 

http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/gallery/?q=insect

_Sorry about any ads that may pop up while visiting these sites. _


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing pictures! I'm a big fan of Igor Siwanowicz because of the mantid pictures!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow - those photos are incredible. Not as incredible of yours of course, Tammy  , but still amazing! I love the damselfly ones!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 20, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I know we have a few excellent macro photographers on the forum, but I thought I'd share a couple of links to some other insect macro work that I admire.
> 
> Slovakian photographer Ondrej Pakan does some really nice work with insects with water droplets on them. I'm not sure how much if his work is done outdoors with natural dew/rain and how much is done in a studio. If he is doing a lot of work outdoors, then he has a great technique for blurring the backgrounds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tammy ... they look amazing make me even more want to get in to Marco Shots lol ...


----------



## sally (Dec 21, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## DanielMTLe (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/usgsbiml/

Not just insects. Includes some geology and snakes and i'm sure some other natural history related things. Enjoy :batman:


----------

